# GPS/ECO Gauge Garmin Combo



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

here is a youtube of it in use


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you can just use your droid instead of buying that gps!!!! but it is still cool though.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

yup, but for folks with Garmin's, this is a neat alternative. Still debating on which BT ODBII to get. Have heard horror stories about the Chinese knockoffs (like the car shutting off etc...)


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I like this but ****! now I need a new GPS too.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've considered the EcoRoute as well...it does work with my current GPS, and since my LTZ will have nav, my Garmin could function as a secondary economy monitor to the DIC.

I bought one of the Chinese Knockoffs for $8.50 and have yet to plug it up due to the above comments...was going to try it on my old Sunfire, but still have not.

EDIT:
I ended up with an *ELM 327 Interface*, not a Chinese Knockoff of the Garmin Ecoroute! Sorry for any confusion over a poorly worded post...


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I had no idea that feature was so cool! That cable is pricey though. Has anyone tried this for functionality with their Cruze yet?
G where did you get your knockoff cable? An 8.50 experiment isnt that bad, just have to be careful and watch for bugs.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> I like this but ****! now I need a new GPS too.


Yeah that is where I was... 

Ended up ordering Kiwi Bluetooth and bought Torque for Android.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> Yeah that is where I was...
> 
> Ended up ordering Kiwi Bluetooth and bought Torque for Android.


Well since I don't have a Droid phone I am back to square one. I thought about getting the cable and running Android in VMWare on my laptop and then getting the Torque app. Anyone thought of going that route? If it is even possible.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Im on the opposite end. I have a compatable Garmin, and do not have a smart phone yet. My next phone will be an Android based unit, but Im not sure when I will go there. Lets see, my phone is available for upgrade in March.....Plus $100 for Kiwi/Torque. So cost is a toin coss . What to do.

Been waiting to see what that reprogram of the DIC would cost too. I am keeping the car for a long time, so thats not the issue. However, the GPS, phone options are infinitely portable.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I had no idea that feature was so cool! That cable is pricey though. Has anyone tried this for functionality with their Cruze yet?
> G where did you get your knockoff cable? An 8.50 experiment isnt that bad, just have to be careful and watch for bugs.



Ebay, I had a few ebay Bucks and applied to it. I think the price was $17 before I used my ebay bucks, and shipping was free, took about a week to get it. After reading on the forums, not sure if it will be worth the "possible" trouble for $8 or not...it's still in my desk drawer at work. Nowhere on it does it say where it's made...but I'm guessing China based on the price.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the worst that most folks have had happen is that the dongle won't connect, but I have heard that some of the defective ones have caused wonky things to happen... $40 more is cheap for quality control that should keep my car from stalling or causing damage to the can bus.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> $40 more is cheap for quality control that should keep my car from stalling or causing damage to the can bus.


That is some solid wisdom, right there.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> That is some solid wisdom, right there.


It never ceases to amaze me that folks will refuse to spend a few bucks more on getting something that won't cause damage to their new $20k investment. $85 is waaaaay less than a repair to your computer after you blow it up from some cheap adaptor.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that folks will refuse to spend a few bucks more on getting something that won't cause damage to their new $20k investment. $85 is waaaaay less than a repair to your computer after you blow it up from some cheap adaptor.


Agreed!


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a garmin as well and was researching this ecoroute last night. How much did you spend?


----------



## travdahl1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I needed a new GPS anyways so I bought the 1390LMT and Garmin ecoRoute from Amazon and I love it. There will be a few times the instant MPG will drop off but it usually comes back after the car has turned off and back on. Also if I have my GPS out of my car for a period of time, it asked to re-connect the ecoRoute HD. But I really like having that instant data and also the history while you drive.

I took trip from WI to SD (all interstate) and reset the stats on my garmin along with the DIC to see how close it would be. Overall the average MGP's were lower on the garmin than the DIC at first, but then the garmin and DIC would get closer.
After making it home, the average MPG(garmin) vs DIC and doing the math the old fashioned way, were almost spot on at 39.

Android app is also sweet but I'd rather have it connected to hands free IMO


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I just checked on the Garmin site and the price is $99.00


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a Garmin 1490 and the HD ecoRoute. It works exactly like it should and it is in real time for all guages.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I had no idea that feature was so cool! That cable is pricey though. Has anyone tried this for functionality with their Cruze yet?
> .


yes and it worked wonderfully!


----------

